# Epic hick ricer gallery



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

i stumbled upon this very interesting thread on this forum:

http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=170640

it was pretty epic gallery of a car show with some very interesting creations such as:























































anyway this is just a very small sample check it out its a good laugh


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow....


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Those Neon R/T's or whatever they are called will haul some serious balls. When they came out I was convinced that the goal was to either A) mess with the imports or B) kill off as many American teens as possible in the shortest amount of time. 

Lots of ugly sh!t however much respect for the owners who are doing what they want to their whips. It's their car, their project, we don't have to drive it but as long as they are proud and happy that's all that matters.


----------

